# 9/29/07 Civil Service Exam



## davejoyce2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, I just took the exam today. Is it going to be graded on a pass or fail basis?

I mean how are they going to grade the exam when the first 48 questions are either right or wrong and the rest are like psychology/survey questions? Are we going to get a actual score? But I don't see how this is possible


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Dave. If you're a vet then it's kind of like Pass/Fail. The scoring is grouped with other similar scores. Kinda confusing but well answered on this website. Search.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Actually, when the scores are released in early 2010, they will be using a brand new electronic scoring system. Your score will be made a part of your "electronic profile" which you can access along with your banking and medical information by simply scanning a small microchip which will be implanted in the back of your hand.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Harley387 said:


> Actually, when the scores are released in early 2010, they will be using a brand new electronic scoring system. Your score will be made a part of your "electronic profile" which you can access along with your banking and medical information by simply scanning a small microchip which will be implanted in the back of your hand.


:L: I have to say....Lately Masscops is better than the improv.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Harley387 said:


> Actually, when the scores are released in early 2010


aint that the truth


----------



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

They are not using the 2007 test!!! they are going to re-administer the test again in 2008 (except to those who took the military make up etc) the rest of us have to re-take it due to security issues with the answer sheets, but hey we get a break on the cost!! it's only half price IF you can find your original receipt from the 2007 test!!! otherwise it's now $95.00


----------



## mikeyv7712 (Jun 22, 2007)

I heard they test scores are delayed because they outsourced the test to India and they sent the results by ship to save money and the ship got damaged going around the cape of Good Hope. So now Human Resources is waiting for the new fiscal budget to come thru in order to repair the ship. They appreciate your patience


----------

